
Ask HN: Why does Keybase.io require karma 1? - tkeeler
Just created my hackernews account and went to prove my identity with Keybase.io and received this message:<p>&gt; ATTENTION: HackerNews only publishes users to their API who have karma &gt; 1.<p>Does anyone know why this is the case? I&#x27;m curious to how they see this proving into identity... Or is it purely an abuse mechanism?
======
phillipseamore
People where posting their hashes as new submissions which is not an
acceptable way.

------
mtmail
Keybase wants to link to active HN accounts, not those created an hour ago. I
think that's understandable.

